# Oil starvation



## BLOWN06 (May 31, 2015)

long story short, I had a motor built from England green Houston Texas. I blew it up they said oil starvation was the cause. I did run it low on oil once, not on purpose. This was a very expensive super charged motor :banghead::banghead: OK so I say lets do it again but with a lil more power. this is a fresh build, all on me nothing out of their pocket. well a year and $18,792 later I fly up to get my car. I get in the car ready to leave their shop and the last thing he does is check the oil. we all kinda laugh. well 120 miles later it starts knocking, they come pick up the car the next day(costumer service yeah). they said the cause was oil starvation :nono::nono: They say they going to fix it. another year passes :mad2::mad2: I pick up the car and this motor made it 450 miles before it started knocking oil starvation. they said its because the oil pickup is in the front of the motor and when I get on the gas all the oil goes to the back of the motor :STFU::STFU: when I get on the gas its like that old game SIT AND SPIN. With 700rwhp, I have traction issues. has any one else had this problem


----------

